# update von clamav scheitert an libtool?

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt hab ich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Problem :

clamav lässt sich in Version 0.95 nicht emergen.

```
>>> Failed to emerge app-antivirus/clamav-0.95, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.95/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-antivirus/clamav-0.95:

 * Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.95/temp/automake-17623.out

 * 

 * ERROR: app-antivirus/clamav-0.95 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3312:  Called eautoreconf

 *             environment, line 1125:  Called eautomake

 *             environment, line 1099:  Called autotools_run_tool 'automake' '--add-missing' '--copy'

 *             environment, line  591:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Failed Running $1 !";

 *  The die message:

 *   Failed Running automake !

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.95/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.95/temp/environment'.

```

und im Logfile :

```
cat /var/tmp/portage/app-antivirus/clamav-0.95/temp/automake-17623.out

***** automake *****

***** automake --add-missing --copy

libclamav/Makefile.am:23: Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined

libclamav/Makefile.am:23:   The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL'

libclamav/Makefile.am:23:   to `configure.in' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.

libclamav/Makefile.am:23:   If `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' is in `configure.in', make sure

libclamav/Makefile.am:23:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.

libclamav/lzma/Makefile.am:22: Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined

libclamav/lzma/Makefile.am:22:   The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL'

libclamav/lzma/Makefile.am:22:   to `configure.in' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.

libclamav/lzma/Makefile.am:22:   If `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' is in `configure.in', make sure

libclamav/lzma/Makefile.am:22:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.

libltdl/Makefile.am:57: INSTALL_LTDL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

libltdl/Makefile.am:66: CONVENIENCE_LTDL does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL

libltdl/Makefile.am:42: Libtool library used but `LIBTOOL' is undefined

libltdl/Makefile.am:42:   The usual way to define `LIBTOOL' is to add `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL'

libltdl/Makefile.am:42:   to `configure.in' and run `aclocal' and `autoconf' again.

libltdl/Makefile.am:42:   If `AC_PROG_LIBTOOL' is in `configure.in', make sure

libltdl/Makefile.am:42:   its definition is in aclocal's search path.
```

Habs zum Test nochmal auf ner anderen Kiste versucht, aber dort das Gleiche.

Hat da jemand ne Idee?

----------

## dertobi123

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hab ich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Problem :
> 
> clamav lässt sich in Version 0.95 nicht emergen.
> ...

 

Ist ein bekannter Fehler, gibt schon den ein oder anderen Bugreport dazu. Probier mal das ~ libtool.

----------

## tazinblack

Super,

danke für den Hinweis, damit läufts jetzt auch wieder!

Hätt ich ja mal wieder selber drauf kommen können. Aber so kenn ich wenigstens die Hintergründe.

----------

